# Our sweety Shaza left us astray



## silvio (Jul 20, 2006)

Last night at around 0:45am our Shaza had just welcomed us back home when all of a sudden she meowed twice, a different kind of meow from her usual, and just dropped. I even tried blowing in her mouth and massaging near her small heart but her eyes remained staring at nothing.

We cried like babies and couldn't understand how one second she was ok, whilst the other she had left us for kitty heaven.

She was a beautiful Persian and we had her for 10 years. She had her 10th birthday on the 14th May. When we called an emergency vet service we were told that Persians usually live up to that age.

We miss her like crazy, her intelligent eyes, her pushing with her head to grab our attention, her dash to the wardrobe as soon as we opened a door, her antics on the bed where she used to lie on her back with her legs open so we tickle her pink belly.

The emptiness she has left will be very very difficult to re-fill.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry. That must have been just such a shock to happen out of the blue.
She had 10 years of love and care and has left you with lots of happy memories. 
Enjoy the bridge sweet girl and hugs to you Silivio


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

So sad for you. God bless you and her.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

:'( I am sorry for your loss. RIP Shaza


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

So sad, what a shock! Glad she was alive when you got home... I think it would have been worse to find her gone.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. I just looked at the photo in your album, beautiful girl. Rest in peace, sweet Shazsa.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Shaza knew how much she was loved.


----------



## silvio (Jul 20, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your kind words. This morning we laid her to rest under an almond tree facing east so that she will always shine with every day that dawns.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry silvio. It seems almost like Shaza was waiting to say goodbye to you. It doesn't seem that she suffered, at least, but I know you are suffering and will miss her terribly. Hugs to you.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness Silvio, I am so,_ so_ very sorry for your loss.  I have two Persians myself, and I know heart problems are common in the breed... it's one of my biggest fears with my two girls. 

I know how horribly difficult this must be for you... thank goodness she went quickly, and had you there with her so she wasn't alone. 

Do you have any pictures of her? I bet she was absolutely beautiful. Her personality sounds so much like my two little Persians... they are so sweet, inquisitive, and love belly rubs!


----------

